# ICT Sales Representative 225213



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

hello there ,

Need a suggestion i am looking to apply for a PR under ACT Occupation List 2012 
13 "ICT Sales Representative 225213" its open for Canberra . 

i have done my graduation in Computers and have a experience of 5 years in IT sales . and i qualify for the point system and the job responsibility's required . 

Can you people suggest me what should i do now ? i am confused a lot .. and finding this expatforum is like a blessing .


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tarunz said:


> hello there ,
> 
> Need a suggestion i am looking to apply for a PR under ACT Occupation List 2012
> 13 "ICT Sales Representative 225213" its open for Canberra .
> ...


Apply for ACT SS. Below may help you. 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

can i find members how applied for the same job code ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tarunz said:


> can i find members how applied for the same job code ?


Relevant thread for ACT sponsorship. Not sure whether you can find member with same occupation code.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants-74.html


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

another question . from past 2 years i am heading my own business in the same field . can it be a problem .


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tarunz said:


> another question . from past 2 years i am heading my own business in the same field . can it be a problem .


Should not be a problem provided you are able to provide sufficient evidence on it.


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

yes i have all the company documents , registration details , bank details etc .


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tarunz said:


> yes i have all the company documents , registration details , bank details etc .


Tarun: Your potential steps to apply for PR would be

1. IELTS General Module
1. File Vetassess - assessment (collect docs and apply)

Both above can be in any order

2. After receving above both score and positive assessment
3. File EOI 
4. Submit application to ACT for state sponsorship
5. After receiving your SS, you will get inbvitation for Visa
6. File Visa application 
7. PCC/ Medical 

After Visa Grant 

 FLY to Canberra .. Hope this helps

Regarding your question about self employment - you need to get your assessment done from vet and you need to submite required documnts ... if you can furnish the documents requested, You will be assessed prpoerly.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

No Guys, things are not so as you may be imagining at this point in time.

The below extract is from ACT 190 sublcass guidlines doc found here
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf

Look for this on page 5 and 6 under the section APPLY FOR ACT NOMINATION


Evidence of employability: 
o Attach evidence that there are, currently, sufficient ACT employment 
opportunities in the nominated occupation that suit your skill set and experience 
e.g.:
 for Canberra residents: 
− employment contract and 2 recent payslips.
 for overseas residents: 
*− personal research into recent advertised positionsrelevant to the 
nominated occupation (a minimum of 5vacancies):
 You must provide a copy of the full advertisement. Web 
links and /or screen shots are not acceptable and, if 
provided, could result in refusal of the application without 
further redress. 
− Please note that employment opportunities requiring Australian 
citizenship and/or an Australian Security clearance will not be 
accepted as evidence of employability.*

Thats where the catch is. There aren't any ICT Sales Representative Jobs advertised for ACT and sadly if one of two get advertised, they mainly look for applicants holding a security clearance already which I believe is normally what citizens have not expats like us.

Sad isn't it? And I'm sorry for ruining it all for you.

G


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ignore, duplicate post


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Following are job sites for searching 5 advertisements
Search jobs in Australia at Jobsearch.com.au, Australia Job Search Engine
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
Jobs Direct From Employers | Apply Direct
Search Jobs in Australia - Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Perth, Canberra Jobs
Trovit - A classified search engine for real estate, jobs and cars
Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Google gave me 500 more such sites, but sadly it couldn't list up even 5 ICT Sales Jobs advertised current and active on this list of sites you sent.


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

then why its there in the state nomination list ? the job code and all mara agents says the job profile is still open to apply


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

No Thats not the case, You need to find out the jobs which are matching your job responsibilitie, it might be under Account Manager, BDM, or any other title and try it hard and you will find 5 jobs. There is not going to be "ICT sales representative" JOB


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gchabs said:


> Google gave me 500 more such sites, but sadly it couldn't list up even 5 ICT Sales Jobs advertised current and active on this list of sites you sent.


Search jobs with different key words. Do not set classification or sub classification.

I also faced similar problem as initially I was searching with key word 'software tester'. Then I searched with new key words related to my occupation like 'quality' etc.


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

one more Q . i have done BCA . and after that i have work experience from 2008 and above . i have also done a Retail Diploma from Bharti. some body told me that Australian government will ask me for some higher study after doing my skill assessment . i need to do some course from there university online . and i have to clear that .? its so depressing no body have the full knowledge even Mara agents .


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

any one to help ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tarunz said:


> one more Q . i have done BCA . and after that i have work experience from 2008 and above . i have also done a Retail Diploma from Bharti. some body told me that Australian government will ask me for some higher study after doing my skill assessment . i need to do some course from there university online . and i have to clear that .? its so depressing no body have the full knowledge even Mara agents .


Never came across of such requirements.


----------



## rubelbba (Sep 16, 2015)

*Chances to migrate in ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE*

I am badly seeking to migrate Australia, i completed assessment with positive result. Though VATASSAS assessed only 1 years out of my 3 years experience. I scored IELTS 6 in each part (General Side). 

Do i have any chance to migrate at any state with shortest possible time?

plz help me to know.

BR
Rubel


----------



## Tina Barboza (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Hi,

Please let me know your total score and does every year ICT sales code opens in July?


----------

